# Favourite presenter



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

OK, as the last one was deemed to be too negative, who is your favourite herp/invert presenter....................I shouldn't upset too many with this.................should I?


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

STEVE IRWIN! :no1: 

Without a doubt - think he will win the poll too


----------



## asnakecalled? (Apr 9, 2006)

Steve Irwins my favourite but i like watching Mark O'Shea aswell


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

No choice - Sir David Attenborough!


----------



## kelly2103 (Jan 11, 2008)

Definately Attenborough!


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, 100% David Attenborough... legend that will never be bettered.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Nahh.....STEVO :no1::no1:


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

I voted austin because im south african and hes south african... : victory:


----------



## hayley_o (Jul 24, 2007)

Can't believe Attenborough isn't in the poll! Attenborough all the way! :no1:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh, here we go.....................it's about to get ugly. You lot could start a row if you were locked in a room on your own!!!


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Steve Irwin (RIP) for me as he is the guy that really got me hooked to the TV with reps.


----------



## robert-patric (Feb 24, 2008)

Ally said:


> No choice - Sir David Attenborough!





kelly2103 said:


> Definately Attenborough!





neep_neep said:


> Yep, 100% David Attenborough... legend that will never be bettered.





hayley_o said:


> Can't believe Attenborough isn't in the poll! Attenborough all the way! :no1:


What they said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Why whos arguing?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

Steve Irwin without a doubt everytime : victory:
there is no on else in the world like him, he was just one of the animals, he never actually got done in byt them untill the fatal experience :/
He had such a love and respect fro them and would of given his life for any animal even a worm


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

Ally said:


> No choice - Sir David Attenborough!


 
:no1: Sir David is not a herp presenter on his own but he is the best in the business.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Steve Irwin.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

David A knows nothing compared to Stev Irwin and Austin Stevens., and herp presenters.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

I like David A, but personally hes a boring Git (oopps im gonna get slagged)

:lol2::lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Brady Barr on the grounds I have never heard of him.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Declan123 said:


> I like David A, but personally hes a boring Git (oopps im gonna get slagged)
> 
> :lol2::lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


ye his voice is.....annoying i think, not sure what is it....but something about his voice....still watched cold blood!


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

snakelover said:


> David A knows nothing compared to Stev Irwin and Austin Stevens., and herp presenters.


He knows enough to leave them the hell alone so we can see them behaving naturally which makes a nice change.


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry but it's just GOT to be Steve-o (R.I.P)
Ben


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

ratboy said:


> He knows enough to leave them the hell alone so we can see them behaving naturally which makes a nice change.


lets not kick off on this one !!!!


----------



## asnakecalled? (Apr 9, 2006)

Attenborough isnt in the poll because he is not a herp/invert presenter he does all animals.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

clive1973 said:


> lets not kick off on this one !!!!


Who's kicking off ? Am I not allowed to express an opinion that I like to see animals and not people playing with them ?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

asnakecalled? said:


> Attenborough isnt in the poll because he is not a herp/invert presenter he does all animals.


True, but I never watched the others - it's a bit too much 'showing off' and too little genuine information about the animals. 
(obviously going on what I've seen from not much watching...)
I don't want to know how easily they'll kill a person - I like to know breeding behaviour, hunting, how they live etc!


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

ratboy said:


> Who's kicking off ? Am I not allowed to express an opinion that I like to see animals and not people playing with them ?


 
I know you are not calm down you can express all the opinions you like , it was kind of a joke.

If I have offended you I apologies


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

No Johnny Morris? !:bash:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

ratboy said:


> He knows enough to leave them the hell alone so we can see them behaving naturally which makes a nice change.


Thats true....austin stevens goes a bit ott lol


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Fixx said:


> No Johnny Morris? !:bash:


You are toooooooo old


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

ratboy said:


> Brady Barr on the grounds I have never heard of him.


He's great fun!
YouTube - Giant Python Attacks:lol2:

Also there's a few vids on youtube where he dresses up like a croc and hippo to get close to them lmao. Seems to work though.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Deffo David Attenborough!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Fangio said:


> He's great fun!
> YouTube - Giant Python Attacks:lol2:
> 
> Also there's a few vids on youtube where he dresses up like a croc and hippo to get close to them lmao. Seems to work though.


ROFL, whoever voted for him....God help you


----------



## Shiori (Nov 20, 2007)

My fave is Rob Bredl, why is he not on the list?


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

*rob Bredli*


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Declan123 said:


> ROFL, whoever voted for him....God help you


That giant python video gave me a proper laugh!! It's the only bit I've watched - worth it though... still chuckling about it now!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I voted Steve, just for his passion and enthusiasm, I recon Rob Bredll should of been thrown in the mix


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

I know he's not a herp presenter, but I like Attenborough. As others have said, I like the way he can get across his point without having to touch/harass the animal constantly...

I never really liked Steve Irwins shows much I always thought they were a bit showy, but I do admire the enthusiasm and love he had for what he did and the animals he worked with....

: victory:


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

robert-patric said:


> What they said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ditto:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## amber_gekko (May 11, 2007)

i can't believe i'm only the second person to vote for austin stevens, he's fab: victory:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Ally said:


> No choice - Sir David Attenborough!


Yup ... same here!


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

Let's be honest, each one has his/her strong points and appeal to certain audiences. I prefer David Attenborough and I like Mark O'Shea, but I can see why other people like Steve Irwin and Austin Stevens, and I have enjoyed their programmes too even if I didn't agree with the antics.


----------



## Redband (Feb 29, 2008)

Sir David Attenborough

Not a specilist herpetologist, I doubt many presenters truly are; more likely to be very enthusiastic hobyists. Sir David though is responsible for inspiring many people, including myself. He's educated, knowledgable, charismatic and does enthusiasm for animals in a manner that really makes you sit and think and appreciate the species. I don't mind Steve Irwin although he always danced around too much for my liking, physically and verbally! You can't fault his enthusiasm but sometimes you could be forgiven for thinking he'd drank a couple of litres of redbull prior to the programme! Made it difficult to take him seriously.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

steve irwin all the way.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

let's close this off now, the far and away winner is...............the late, great Steve Irwin.:no1:

personally, I don't think any of you appreciate the true genius that is Dr Brady Barr............bloody Philistines, the lot of you!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

david atenbourough.... im 35 so i didnt see steve irwin till later on in my life... david atenbouroug is what really kept my interest in the mosre unusual..

although it was really my dad that started it... he HATES any animal to be captive BUT he took me on many walks as a skif as young as 2 or 3 looking for animals dependant on the seasons and showing me habitats in and around scotland from the hills to the beaches..


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Well i went for Steve Irwin for his passion of all wildlife not just herps , the world lost a great man in steve irwin.

also Sir Davie Attenborough is in joint first for my favorite presenters with Steve Irwin


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Attenborough all the way :no1:


----------



## halford_saints (Jan 28, 2008)

steve irwin by so much
:2thumb:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

o'shea for me


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

prefer austin stevens anyday.. least he dont jump about shouting WOOHOOOO.. god irwin was annoying for that crap.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

sahunk said:


> I voted austin because im south african and hes south african... : victory:


i voted austin because i think hes yummy as well as great with reptiles
oh s**t my husbands just read this!!!! lol


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> i voted austin because i think hes yummy as well as great with reptiles
> oh s**t my husbands just read this!!!! lol


impressed.... not much!!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> impressed.... not much!!


awww but your yummy too and your younger!!! so thats a bonus :lol2:


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Attenborough.


----------



## TtotheC (Mar 26, 2008)

:notworthy:Attenborough :notworthy:


----------



## Eightleggedfreak (Apr 2, 2007)

You missed out one of the Very Best Presenters of all time ,Sir David Attenborough ...The others are good for entertainment value , but for overall knowledge it has to be Him, I obviosly voted other ....:no1:


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

Got to go Steve, manly because he made reps intresting & exciting for all age groups.....:no1:


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

David Attenborough, the legend!
Steve Irwin was a fool, and annoying.


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

goold old steve !!


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

good old sir davey boy


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

David Attenborough definately, as he didn't go around jumping on snakes, crocs, etc, but just watched them in their natural habitat going about their daily normal behaviour, not trying to get away from a presenter.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

yup mr A - he is and always was the man.

Stevo would be a close second

Then depends what mood im in


----------



## sam89 (Apr 6, 2008)

I VOTED AUSTIN STEVEN : victory:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

sam89 said:


> I VOTED AUSTIN STEVEN : victory:


Are you suposed to be using a computer unsupervised? I think that you should go back to crayons and leave this sort of thing to grown ups:lol2:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Presenters*

Having met Mark O'Shea i can say his knowledge is emense,met him when my best mate got tagged by an Adder and he invited him down to West Mids Safari Park for a visit and a bit of an educational
I also rate Nigel Marvin,though not strictly a Herp presenter: victory:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Nah, Nigel Marvin gets the raspberry after getting severely tagged by a FWC and saying "it's a good job they're not venomous"


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

steve :2thumb:


----------

